# May 2011 Member Monthly Giveway Winner - gmoney



## Jim (May 1, 2011)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*Contest Starts Today and ends on May 7, 2011.* 
*If you made at least 4 posts in April 2011 your'e eligible.*

Moderators & Advertisers, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/
All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN* and it will go by the order you respond.

Here is your chance to win a Lucky Craft RC 1.5 in Sexy Chartreuse Shad.

Disclaimer: Al things can change because.


----------



## devilmutt (May 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## hossthehermit (May 1, 2011)

in


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 1, 2011)

IN =D>


----------



## Industry (May 1, 2011)

In.


----------



## lswoody (May 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Bugpac (May 1, 2011)

in


----------



## gmoney (May 1, 2011)

In


----------



## BassGeek54 (May 1, 2011)

In


----------



## richg99 (May 1, 2011)

IN

Rich


----------



## redbug (May 1, 2011)

in


----------



## ENIRB (May 1, 2011)

IN

(be gentle this is my first time)


----------



## floundahman (May 1, 2011)

In. Thanks Jim


----------



## EasternEasy (May 1, 2011)

IN!


----------



## Nussy (May 1, 2011)

I'm feeling sexy! In!


----------



## batman (May 1, 2011)

in


----------



## LeviStevenson (May 1, 2011)

InIn


----------



## mangelcc (May 1, 2011)

In


----------



## cali27 (May 1, 2011)

In!


----------



## fish devil (May 1, 2011)

:twisted: IN!!!!! 8)


----------



## Brine (May 1, 2011)

eyun


----------



## clumzy_31 (May 1, 2011)

in


----------



## bailey86 (May 1, 2011)

in


----------



## 00 mod (May 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Sandmangw (May 2, 2011)

In.


----------



## BOB350RX (May 2, 2011)

in


----------



## Zum (May 2, 2011)

In


----------



## BaitCaster (May 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## Comstocker (May 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## KorpalDiem (May 2, 2011)

IN! =D>


----------



## one100grand (May 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (May 2, 2011)

In


----------



## njTom (May 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## sixshootertexan (May 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## lbursell (May 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## bill (May 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## cavman138 (May 3, 2011)

In


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (May 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## begs (May 4, 2011)

in


----------



## fender66 (May 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 4, 2011)

In


----------



## huntinfool (May 5, 2011)

in


----------



## lovedr79 (May 5, 2011)

in


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2011)

Winner winner chicken dinner. Random.org picked #7 from 1-42. That makes gmoney this months winner. 

Congrats man! Please follow the rules to claim your prize.


----------



## fender66 (May 8, 2011)

Congrats gmoney! Now go catch some fish!


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 8, 2011)

Great pick gmoney =D>


----------



## lswoody (May 9, 2011)

Congrats gmoney!!!!!!


----------



## poolie (May 9, 2011)

Congrats gmoney! =D>


----------



## gmoney (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Jim! I can't wait to get out and try out the new crank bait!


----------



## Brine (May 10, 2011)

Congrats Man!


----------



## BassGeek54 (May 10, 2011)

congrats gmoney. You will have to post a picture with the fish you catch on that one.


----------

